# Cycling plans for the weekend ?



## rugby bloke (12 May 2017)

Looks like the weather is going to be reasonable for the weekend - at least in this corner of the East Midlands. What cycling plans do people have ? I'm hoping to get out for a 60 mile wobble on Sunday morning, but as its the End of Season Dinner at my rugby club on Saturday night this may prove to be a bit of challenge.

Happy peddling all !


----------



## Threevok (12 May 2017)

Planning to leave the single speed in the house for a change - and falling in love again with the GT Avalanche. 

Maybe a nice leisurely loop incorporating the Taff Trail


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

I'm planning a 160-170 mile trip up to Parsons Green and back tomorrow, followed by a 50 odd mile jaunt on Sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2017)

A ride to meet a few other CycleChatters and to do a ride with them. Down the Romney Marshes.


----------



## Rooster1 (12 May 2017)

I'm properly knackered so I am not sure, in addition to the 99 miles / 3000 feet I've clocked up in the week, life at home has nothing less that chaotic and work has been full on. I am almost tempted to stay in bed the whole weekend (cats allowed to join me). I will try for a 40 miler on Sunday maybe.


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2017)

400k Llanfair audax if I feel well enough.


----------



## Rooster1 (12 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> 400k Llanfair audax if I feel well enough.


OMFG


----------



## rugby bloke (12 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> 400k Llanfair audax if I feel well enough.


Good lord !! Best of luck Sir !


----------



## Lonestar (12 May 2017)

Cycle to work and cycle back.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2017)

Sunday, Home to Spin festival at Olympia and back

Might go somewhere tomorrow, might go somewhere this afternoon...


----------



## screenman (12 May 2017)

I will be where thousands of other cyclist in Lincolnshire will be this weekend, on the cobbles.


----------



## rivers (12 May 2017)

I might get lost around Essex tomorrow. We'll see how I feel as I'm shattered


----------



## derrick (12 May 2017)

Club ride, Am leading a 40+ miler round Essex way then across to Hertford, ending in the pub for a beer or two. Sorted


----------



## marshmella (12 May 2017)

Thinking of looking at the Wirral way. If not this weekend then very soon.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I will be where thousands of other cyclist in Lincolnshire will be this weekend, on the cobbles.


Good luck on the cobbled climb . I nearly entered that did the Rutland sportive a couple of weeks ago ran by the same company excellently organised . But I'd already enter a charity ride round Charnwood forest for the 2nd year .


----------



## tallliman (12 May 2017)

A nice easy 100k with @Supersuperleeds is the plan for Saturday! Maybe some more on Sunday.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Good luck on the cobbled climb . I nearly entered that did the Rutland sportive a couple of weeks ago ran by the same company excellently organised . But I'd already enter a charity ride round Charnwood forest for the 2nd year .




Not riding just spectating on Sunday.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Not riding just spectating on Sunday.


I meant walking up it , it's still steep


----------



## Venod (12 May 2017)

Might do this Sunday a lot of the club will be riding, the alternative is a long walk with daughters dog who we have for the weekend, its a Jack Russel that seems to run on everlasting Duracell batteries.

https://www.pwh.org.uk/events/cyclothon


----------



## fatjel (12 May 2017)

Shall be doing a 200k DIY Audax tomorrow and another on Sunday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> A nice easy 100k with @Supersuperleeds is the plan for Saturday! Maybe some more on Sunday.



I've tweaked the route slightly to get you a few more squares


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2017)

Just using the bike to get around the spectator areas at Silverstone (Blanpain GTs). Need a quiet weekend after 10 consecutive days of 28+ mile round trip commutes!


----------



## Domus (12 May 2017)

Lakes and Dales Loop, clockwise from Grange starting Monday am.
http://www.lakesdalesloop.co.uk


----------



## jayonabike (12 May 2017)

After a long while off the bike, I'm getting back into my cycling. 2 weeks ago I did 42 miles, last week 45. This Sunday it's a 50 mile route around Herts/Beds/Bucks with a few cycling buddies.


----------



## Welsh wheels (12 May 2017)

No riding for me this weekend as I'm going away. Made up for it by cycling every evening this week though.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (12 May 2017)

Maybe first full club ride for over a year tomorrow. See how I feel in the morning.


----------



## tallliman (12 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've tweaked the route slightly to get you a few more squares



Yay!! We should also add that the triumvirate is now completed by @13 rider.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2017)

jayonabike said:


> After a long while off the bike, I'm getting back into my cycling. 2 weeks ago I did 42 miles, last week 45. This Sunday it's a 50 mile route around Herts/Beds/Bucks with a few cycling buddies.


Good to hear Jay. When you up for a ride give me a shout.


----------



## Twizit (12 May 2017)

Club ride down to Brighton and back tomorrow - 5.30am start with a mahooosive cooked breakfast at the halfway point


----------



## jayonabike (12 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Good to hear Jay. When you up for a ride give me a shout.


Will do mate


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 May 2017)

I`ll be doing my first sportive on Sunday - The Midland "Mezzo" Monster. Its a 75 miler that starts at Rosliston Forestry Centre and then heads out into the Peak District National Park. I think @cyberknight is doing it too.
http://www.midlandmonster.com/

I`m really looking forward to it


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2017)

I'm going to follow a bunch of CycleChatters on nickyboy's 100+ mile Manchester-Llandudno ride.


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to follow a bunch of CycleChatters on nickyboy's 100+ mile Manchester-Llandudno ride.



I'm going to be chasing you ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2017)

100km at a gentlemanly pace from 08:30 on Sunday across Sussex from near the coast to Lurgashall and back, crossing the Downs via Bury and Duncton.

Don't think I have ridden 100km in total this year...


----------



## stalagmike (12 May 2017)

Just gonna see how far I can get (out and back) inside two hours early tomorrow morning. Then we're off to some friends for the weekend so no chance of further cycling after that due to children / food /booze etc.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2017)

Sunday will be a 45-miler down to Dartmouth to perform at the Dart Music Festival, then the 45 miles home afterwards. Jazz and bikes... not a bad combination.


----------



## Donger (12 May 2017)

It's that time of year again. The British Heart Foundation Cotswold Bike Ride comes round again on Sunday. I shall be doing the short (30 mile) route, but cycling to and from the start in Cheltenham to bring it up to a metric century. My mate from Brum has dropped out this year, so I should do it a couple of hours faster than usual. The bike is newly serviced after my exploits in Wales and the Yorkshire Dales, and I'm raring to go. I'll be in my Cyclechat jersey if anyone wants to say hello..


----------



## redvision95 (12 May 2017)

Depending on what time I finish work in the morning I might take the Mountain Bike over to Cannock Chase. Can't go anywhere on the Raleigh, I had to take it in to the shop to have a new bottom bracket


----------



## grellboy (12 May 2017)

Ten mile pretend TT (all by myself, just want to get below 28 minutes!) and then 12 miles hopefully with my 11 year old daughter.


----------



## MiK1138 (12 May 2017)

Down to do a 5 Ferries but weather looks like it might put the kybosh on it
http://www.5ferrychallenge.com/the-challenge.html


----------



## lutonloony (12 May 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Sunday will be a 45-miler down to Dartmouth to perform at the Dart Music Festival, then the 45 miles home afterwards. Jazz and bikes... not a bad combination.


Bet you're glad you don't play double bass!


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE="rugby bloke, post: 4799031, 

Happy peddling all ![/QUOTE]
Correction: Happy pedalling all.


----------



## marshmella (12 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Depending on what time I finish work in the morning I might take the Mountain Bike over to Cannock Chase. Can't go anywhere on the Raleigh, I had to take it in to the shop to have a new bottom bracket


Russels or do you go elsewhere?


----------



## stalagmike (12 May 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> Down to do a 5 Ferries but weather looks like it might put the kybosh on it
> http://www.5ferrychallenge.com/the-challenge.html


Hope it turns out ok for you. That challenge looks brilliant!


----------



## dave r (12 May 2017)

A solo ride on Sunday with a stop at The Shires Retail Park for something to eat in their posh cafe, possible 60 miles plus.


----------



## redvision95 (12 May 2017)

marshmella said:


> Russels or do you go elsewhere?


Halfords local to where I work. I'm not a fan of Russels honestly. I used to use that place that was on Bridge St but when they closed I started to use Halfords for the jobs I couldn't do.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Bet you're glad you don't play double bass!


If I had time to learn another instrument, it might be the double bass. 







Actually, I'm a bit sneaky, and if I need gear, but want to cycle, I find someone else who is driving down and has space in their car to take stuff. My best 'tour' like that was to direct graduation music in Truro on a Monday (having driven down with the musicians on the Sunday), rode to St Ives on the Tuesday via Land's End, did a gig there in the evening (friends having brought down clothes and trumpet), and rode back to Exeter on the Wednesday (friends taking the gear back for me).


----------



## shirokazan (12 May 2017)

jayonabike said:


> After a long while off the bike, I'm getting back into my cycling. 2 weeks ago I did 42 miles, last week 45. This Sunday it's a 50 mile route around Herts/Beds/Bucks with a few cycling buddies.



Oh, what's the route through Beds/Bucks? That's my neck of the woods.


----------



## Mrs M (12 May 2017)

Usual weekend toddle on the Pashley, or if I'm feeling inspired by the Giro may go for a blast on the roadie


----------



## si_c (12 May 2017)

Doing Manchester to Llandudno CC ride, then riding back to Birkenhead. Should be 150miles all in.


----------



## marshmella (12 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Halfords local to where I work. I'm not a fan of Russels honestly. I used to use that place that was on Bridge St but when they closed I started to use Halfords for the jobs I couldn't do.


Yes they can be a touch pricey. I never got around to trying Bridge street cycles before they closed down


----------



## lutonloony (12 May 2017)

Hopefully a little Sunday 65 miles to nearby chilli farm


----------



## MiK1138 (12 May 2017)

stalagmike said:


> Hope it turns out ok for you. That challenge looks brilliant!


Done it last year its a lovely ride when its nice, torture in the wind and rain


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2017)

Got all morning free tomorrow so thought I'd get up early and do an Imperial half - or just maybe a metric century.

So naturally the forecast is now for rain...

Oh well, I can only get so wet...


----------



## redvision95 (13 May 2017)

marshmella said:


> Yes they can be a touch pricey. I never got around to trying Bridge street cycles before they closed down


Pricey, Never really open, Poor attitude if you take in a bike that isn't a GIANT or the likes. Had no complaints about the bridge street shop, Did great work at great prices and were always happy to give advice. I've used Wardys in Darlaston a few times but for the sake of convenience, I just go to Halfords now.


----------



## cyberknight (13 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`ll be doing my first sportive on Sunday - The Midland "Mezzo" Monster. Its a 75 miler that starts at Rosliston Forestry Centre and then heads out into the Peak District National Park. I think @cyberknight is doing it too.
> http://www.midlandmonster.com/
> 
> I`m really looking forward to it


Yes, what time are you planning to set off ? i mentioned to a couple of mercia riders we ought to ride together including phil who`s doing it but havent heard a definitive answer .
If i feel good afterwards i hope to make my 1st imperial century.


----------



## Freds Dad (13 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to follow a bunch of CycleChatters on nickyboy's 100+ mile Manchester-Llandudno ride.



Following @ColinJ


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Yes, what time are you planning to set off ? i mentioned to a couple of mercia riders we ought to ride together including phil who`s doing it but havent heard a definitive answer .
> If i feel good afterwards i hope to make my 1st imperial century.



Yeah, I`m riding with some Mercia lads including Phil. We`re all meeting up at Overseal Church at 08:00/08:15. See you there


----------



## RegG (13 May 2017)

I might manage a quick ride tomorrow but otherwise I'm painting bl***y fence panels!!


----------



## vickster (13 May 2017)

RegG said:


> I might manage a quick ride tomorrow but otherwise I'm painting bl***y fence panels!!


Make your wife do it, you said elsewhere, the garden is hers


----------



## RegG (13 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Make your wife do it, you said elsewhere, the garden is hers



Doesn't include the 'hardware', i.e. fence panels!!


----------



## vickster (13 May 2017)

RegG said:


> Doesn't include the 'hardware', i.e. fence panels!!


Pay someone then and go cycling


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Got to get on top of the garden so will be busy most of the weekend, but hoping to get a couple of 30 (ish) milers in around a Southport, Crosby, Ormskirk loop.


----------



## cyberknight (13 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Yeah, I`m riding with some Mercia lads including Phil. We`re all meeting up at Overseal Church at 08:00/08:15. See you there


Okily dokily , i will be at Ros for that time so see you all there , should be a good day ! , if i remember right you dont have a mobile so i cant text you to confirm etc ?


----------



## graham bowers (13 May 2017)

I have 20 miles to do today to reach my week target of 200 miles but am unable to reach a decision on were to ride, and the day is slipping away.


----------



## tallliman (13 May 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I have 20 miles to do today to reach my week target of 200 miles but am unable to reach a decision on were to ride, and the day is slipping away.



To quote Freddie Mercury: "just get on your bikes and ride"


----------



## graham bowers (13 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> To quote Freddie Mercury: "just get on your bikes and ride"


I'm just about to get ready to do a staple 50Km route I haven't done for a bit, so we'll see if I'm any unslower. By the way, I just subscribed to veloviewer so will be chasing squares too ;-))


----------



## Bryony (13 May 2017)

I'm working today, but planning on doing 30ish miles tomorrow with a couple of work buddies who have decided they'd like to join me on my rides! I seemed to have got them well and truly hooked!


----------



## redvision95 (13 May 2017)

No riding today, unfortunately, I'm being forced to be the free taxi driver for GF today. Apparently, we are gong to see her parents... ugh. Will 100% be hitting Cannock chase in the morning though.


----------



## tallliman (13 May 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I'm just about to get ready to do a staple 50Km route I haven't done for a bit, so we'll see if I'm any unslower. By the way, I just subscribed to veloviewer so will be chasing squares too ;-))



Enjoy, make sure you post your progress in the vv thread!


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Okily dokily , i will be at Ros for that time so see you all there , should be a good day ! , if i remember right you dont have a mobile so i cant text you to confirm etc ?



Meet up at 08:00 - Overseal Church 

The extra few miles to the meet up point will add to your 100 miler attempt


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Meet up at 08:00 - Overseal Church
> 
> The extra few miles to the meet up point will add to your 100 miler attempt


Have a good day you'll enjoy it . Draft everyone


----------



## cyberknight (13 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Have a good day you'll enjoy it . _*Draft everyone*_


damn right !
Got into a chain gang for 10 miles last time , bumped my avg up to 17.7 mph last year , doubt it will be so good this year but the plan is to enjoy the miles in good company .


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

RegG said:


> I might manage a quick ride tomorrow but otherwise I'm painting bl***y fence panels!!



Get up earlier, 80 litres of creocote applied over the last couple of weeks, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Got all morning free tomorrow so thought I'd get up early and do an Imperial half - or just maybe a metric century. So naturally the forecast is now for rain...
> 
> Oh well, I can only get so wet...



Plans, eh? Was excessively windy this morning, so the route was downgraded to a metric half - the parts into the wind were blooming hard work - small chain ring, struggling to maintain double figures mph.

Still, the forecast rain never happened, so that was a bonus.

The forecast for tomorrow looks promising, although still windy, so another ride seems likely.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Have a good day you'll enjoy it . Draft everyone



Thanks buddy, will do 



cyberknight said:


> damn right !
> Got into a chain gang for 10 miles last time , bumped my avg up to 17.7 mph last year , doubt it will be so good this year but the plan is to enjoy the miles in good company .



Yeah, we`re just going to enjoy the ride and look after each other. We`re not bothered about averages, its more of a social fun ride than anything else


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2017)

Was supposed to have been on the Llandudno forum ride but a stinking cold has put paid to that. It was the right decision not to ride though as I doubt I'd have made it as far as Eureka, let alone Llandudno.

Ho hum...... next time guys.


----------



## Ice2911 (14 May 2017)

A 75 mile ride, Spring Sportive at Swanton Morley, it is two 25 mile loops so will do one loop twice. Think it will be a wet start. If I complete it this will put me over 250 miles for the week a personal best


----------



## cyberknight (14 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks buddy, will do
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we`re just going to enjoy the ride and look after each other. We`re not bothered about averages, its more of a social fun ride than anything else


fark , seen the weather, might fit mudgaurds!


----------



## cyberknight (14 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks buddy, will do
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we`re just going to enjoy the ride and look after each other. We`re not bothered about averages, its more of a social fun ride than anything else


Great ride,got cramp at Tutbury and had to soft pedal in, afterwards I was determined to make a century so ended up riding up and down the road at home as I was 1.5 to go.17.2 AVG and I'm fooked


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> fark , seen the weather, might fit mudgaurds!



Its cleared


cyberknight said:


> Great ride,got cramp at Tutbury and had to soft pedal in, afterwards I was determined to make a century so ended up riding up and down the road at home as I was 1.5 to go.17.2 AVG and I'm fooked



Well done


----------



## cyberknight (14 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its cleared
> 
> 
> Well done


If its not on strava it didnt happen 
'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/986188422/embed/d90a994c0c1308888b1f221d71e11241e33418d3


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`ll be doing my first sportive on Sunday - The Midland "Mezzo" Monster. Its a 75 miler that starts at Rosliston Forestry Centre and then heads out into the Peak District National Park. I think @cyberknight is doing it too.
> http://www.midlandmonster.com/
> 
> I`m really looking forward to it


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> View attachment 353100


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2017)

Not sure i will get much this weekend , picking bike up tomorrow but working Sunday morning , double time and all that .


----------



## User32269 (19 May 2017)

Planning a trip to explore Delamere Forest with my 9 year old lad tomorrow. Looking forward to it, he wants to crack the 20 mile barrier, should be a nice place to do it.


----------



## Flyboy (20 May 2017)

Tough ride up and over the hills from , Ramsbotham , head toward cragg Quarry , it's 90% off road .


----------



## Heigue'r (20 May 2017)

Thinking about heading up to tower bridge and back on the mtb..20miles each way but the weather is looking iffy atm..


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2017)

It looks like I will be doing a solo forum ride tomorrow ... (As in - I posted about it but nobody seems interested in joining me! A pal _might_ come along, but I think he is working on his son's new house this weekend and so he might not be available.)

It is a scenic route to Settle on the western fringes of the Yorkshire Dales and back. That will be about 79 miles. It so happens that I have a nice 21 mile loop available to me once I get home and I might add that on at the end to get an imperial century in.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2017)

I've got my metric and imperial tons for the month done so no silly challenges left. Just a nice ride tomorrow. 

I'll choose a hiĺy route so that I can join your forum ride in spirit, @ColinJ


----------



## cubey (20 May 2017)

First 100km done this morning, so really chuffed.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2017)

80km circular ride into the Mendips with some off-road near Ubley Warren, up/down Beacon Batch and across to the Strawberry Line along an old rocky drove. Up Cheddar Gorge some more off road, along the ridge above Chew Valley and home. 

Got my mango slices and cashew nuts.

(I was going to bivvy up there tonight but it's still raining)


----------



## Globalti (20 May 2017)

Quick 20 miler this morning to a local bike shop/cafe, got wet coming home.

Cyclist Magazine track day at York road circuit tomorrow. Hope it stays dry.


----------



## rivers (21 May 2017)

Made a last minute decision to partake in the Black Rat Sportive short route (85km) as a friend's sister and brother-in-law organise it and needed help on car parking duties (so I helped park cars and then headed out on the ride). It was a lovely ride, and I really enjoyed it. I (as well as several others) took a wrong turn as the signposting was a bit ambiguous at one point, but we quickly got back on track, and I missed a turn in Chepstow, but that was my own idiocy. All and all, a lovely day and I would do it again, perhaps the medium route next time.


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jul 2017)

Heading out to Cafe Ventoux tomorrow morning for a 100 miler, with what should be a good sized group (15 to 20). 

https://www.strava.com/clubs/293229/group_events/186973

Cant wait


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2017)

110km Audax tomorrow.


----------



## rivers (15 Jul 2017)

Great Weston Ride tomorrow. For some reason, we are cycling back to Bristol. Some nonsense about turning it into 100 miles or something...


----------



## shnjmsn (15 Jul 2017)

Us too.......... Except without the cycling back to Bristol bit..... on the basis we'll be on beach lawns drinking cider :-)


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jul 2017)

The length of tomorrows ride depends entirely on how much alcohol I can fit down my neck this evening


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2017)

Biff600 said:


> The length of tomorrows ride depends entirely on how much alcohol I can fit down my neck this evening



May I suggest you start off with a Yard


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> May I suggest you start off with a Yard
> 
> View attachment 362325




My local is called the Yard of Ale !!

(and that's where I am starting !!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Heading out to Cafe Ventoux tomorrow morning for a 100 miler, with what should be a good sized group (15 to 20).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/293229/group_events/186973
> 
> Cant wait



It's a bit lumpy that way but some great roads to ride on.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Jul 2017)

Went to the Kelpies from Glasgow along the canal in midweek.
50 mile round trip , all traffic free.
The return heading west is always into the wind.
Today's plans , cycling to see Celtic got binned , chucking it down. Don't mind getting wet , but not sitting for two hours then cycling home.
Tomorrow it's a very occassional work day , three people to visit , 38 miles round the city.
Hope it dries up


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jul 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's a bit lumpy that way but some great roads to ride on.



You were spot on with that summary. It was made easier by riding in a big group though, 19 of us made the trek


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2017)

First Audax in donkey's years, possibly this century, done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> You were spot on with that summary. It was made easier by riding in a big group though, 19 of us made the trek



You'll have to come this way more often. I might "borrow" that route.


----------



## Flyboy (21 Sep 2017)

Doing Llangollen , up and over worlds end , down the sheep trail from the mast , then the scree run , up to panoramic view , round the hill , through the woods to the Trevor Arms, then along the canal back to Llangollen . Mostly off road . Around 24 miles with 4000 feet of climbing roughly speaking.


----------



## midliferider (21 Sep 2017)

Cycle for Cynthia, charity ride on Sunday 24th. Plan is to do 50 mile but will have to add another 20 to get there and back.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2017)

I will be doing my second metric century forum ride this year from Leighton Buzzard on Sunday - ride thread HERE. At the moment there are only 3 of us riding. If anybody wants to tag along for the ride (or even part of it) pop along to that thread and let us know! :

PS The weather forecast is good.


----------



## hoppym27 (22 Sep 2017)

Today I am going to cycle to southport from my home in Manchester...i may cycle back or I may get the train back depending how I feel. Using the cycleways and towpaths.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Sep 2017)

8 miles or a little more to and around the local park. Easy pace for me, but will be a stretch for my son.

He's been asking me for a couple of weeks as to when our next ride is going to be. Not too sure if it is the cycling, being with Dad, or the ice creams he loves so much. Although he does tell me it is the cycling.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Sep 2017)

Sunday I'm going to ride around the town, perfectly legally, terrifying pedestrians and annoying motorists.

Just.Because.I.Can.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2017)

Pitsford with the family, I'm hoping.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Sep 2017)

Depends on whether or not it is still chucking it down tomorrow. Current motivation levels v.low* so I've not planned anything for either day but will 'wait & see'.

* Due to rotten weather of late.


----------



## Roadhump (22 Sep 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Today I am going to cycle to southport from my home in Manchester...i may cycle back or I may get the train back depending how I feel. Using the cycleways and towpaths.


Downhill most of the way there, uphill most of the way back, think I would be on the train going back


----------



## Iainj837 (22 Sep 2017)

I'm working over the weekend, but will be cycling to work and Sunday I'll be out for a spin


----------



## petek (22 Sep 2017)

Forecast is for sunny so Donna Nook tomorrow and see if any seal pups have been born yet. Uphill* going, easy coming home.
* Uphill being a relative term round these parts. Others might call it flat-ish.


----------



## hoppym27 (22 Sep 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Downhill most of the way there, uphill most of the way back, think I would be on the train going back



I got the train back...the towpaths past wigañ were more suited to an MTB!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2017)

Another forum ride on Sunday with @13 rider and @tallliman.

@13 rider has planned a particularly lumpy route, think I will be sitting at the back for most of the day


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

Cycling at all will be a new event for this weekend, as I've been off the bikes for about 4 weeks. Didn't prevent me acquiring one, though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Sep 2017)

Been struggling with motivation this week but my brother has asked if I want to get out on the bike tomorrow so a few miles may be racked up.

He wants to do a short but fast ride and has suggested splitting up part way so I can do my own thing. Could be the incentive I need.


----------



## Flyboy (22 Sep 2017)

What have u bought


----------



## Jamieyorky (22 Sep 2017)

Not a cycling plan as such but driving to the NEC tomorrow for the cycle show.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2017)

The only riding I was going to be doing this weekend was the commute thanks to work, but even that's been cancelled for Sunday. A late change of plan thanks to good weather means I'm taking the day off and driving up to Donington Park for the British GT meeting.


----------



## Fonze (23 Sep 2017)

Picking my bike up in the morning from repair shop then heading off on my usual route try couple 50k.
Out for a birthday meal Saturday night so have a few Cherry Beers in Norwich Belgian Monk.
So Sunday I'll be a tad rough but I'll head out late afternoon when I've come back to life.


----------



## Roadhump (23 Sep 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> I got the train back...the towpaths past wigañ were more suited to an MTB!!!


If you mean the towpaths on the Leeds - Liverpool canal, I have only ridden the canal between Wigan and Liverpool, mainly between about Burscough and Aintree, and apart from some of the stretches that have been tarmacced in recent years, it can be a quagmire after rain like we have had recently. 

Even in dryish conditions, it can be dicey with narrow wheels, me and a mate rode between Burscough and Halsall a few weeks ago, I was on my hybrid which has 28 mm tyres and it was a bit scary in places. Having said that, those prehistoric trains between Southport and Manchester aren't much more comfortable


----------



## Flyboy (23 Sep 2017)

I did my planned ride today , 28 miles up and over worlds end etc etc , it was very good , even managed to save a sheep that had got its head stuck.


----------



## Flyboy (30 Sep 2017)

Just local for me tomorrow morning . Round the Wirral coast and biddy hill arrow park way.


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Oct 2017)

I haven't done much cycling this week as I've not been to well, and was looking forward to a ride this Saturday gone but its been.a complete wash out with the weather. Hopefully tomorrow the weather will improve a little as I'm going stir crazy here at home,,


----------



## Flyboy (1 Oct 2017)

Had a really good local ride , 27.44 miles in 2 hours 20 not too bad as a lot of it was single track, also got blanked by two roadies on the coastal path to west Kirby ha, that's their problem not mine .


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2017)

Finally got 7 miles done yesterday, about my usual time, after 6 weeks off the bike. I credit it to the new tires.


----------



## Flyboy (26 Oct 2017)

This Saturday , I will be riding from Llandegla , up over the mast down the sheep run , up over to Llangollen Scree run ( look it up on you tube amazing single track) back up and over to Llandegla , do the black runs , cafe cake coffee .


----------



## Threevok (26 Oct 2017)

Babysitting
Boozing
Dredding Monday


----------



## NickNick (26 Oct 2017)

Will be spending most of the weekend on my back, in mud and water painting the chassis of a static caravan.

Should have been a relaxed job with time for lunchtime rides around the coast (Peacehaven/Newhaven), but after just loosing 5 days to a nasty chest infection it's going to be 16h work days to meet the unmovable deadline of the site's winter shutdown.


----------



## Flyboy (28 Oct 2017)

Went well today , wind and fog was bad , but I enjoyed


----------

